# 'Stars Earn Stripes' - Criticized by coven of Nobel Prize winners



## Trajan (Aug 14, 2012)

sounds kind of lame to me. I am stretching to remember their critique of Obama ala lauding Osamas killing, drone attacks etc.....most especially because he was given a Nobel....oh wait, I get it now...



'Stars Earn Stripes' 



Review of NBC&#8217;s Stars Earn Stripes | Entertainment | TIME.com





NBC defends Stars Earn Stripes show after Nobel laureates including Tutu criticize it



By Associated Press, Published: August 13

NEW YORK  NBC is defending its new series Stars Earn Stripes after nine Nobel Peace Prize winners complained the show treats military maneuvers like athletic events.

Archbishop Desmond Tutu and the other Nobel laureates protested Monday in an open letter that the show glorifies war and armed violence.

NBC says the show isnt a glorification of war, but a glorification of service.

The series premieres on NBC on Monday night. It pairs celebrity participants with U.S. military personnel for simulated military challenges.

The letter was sent to NBC boss Robert Greenblatt and others connected with the show. It declares preparing for war is neither amusing nor entertaining. It calls for NBC to stop airing the series.



http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...ba17a2-e587-11e1-9739-eef99c5fb285_story.html


----------



## old navy (Aug 15, 2012)

The Nobel process is a shame so screw them.

The show though was good. Lots of action, some eye candy, a Navy Corpsman, and Todd Palin showing the world what a stud he is.

I look forward to the next episode.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 15, 2012)

old navy said:


> The Nobel process is a shame so screw them.
> 
> The show though was good. Lots of action, some eye candy, a Navy Corpsman,* and Todd Palin showing the world what a stud he is.
> *
> I look forward to the next episode.






  I caught the beginning of that and he WAS a stud!  




We ended up turning the channel after the first commercial break though...


----------



## martybegan (Aug 15, 2012)

Didnt we just have the olympics? Do these people know what most of the core olympic sports are descendents of?

Ill give you an easy one.... Javalin throw.


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 15, 2012)

They are progressives and progressives hate soldiers.....No wonder they hate the show...


----------



## old navy (Aug 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > The Nobel process is a shame so screw them.
> ...



I watched the whole thing. It is scripted and the live fire and explosions are obviously controlled but I was entertained. I'm not a big Wesley Clark fan but thought his role was decently played. The WWE diva is a stunner and she did better physically than I thought she would. Picabo Street is not aging well but she did good as well.


----------



## Barb (Aug 16, 2012)

Ar you all going to pretend that this "reality show" is NOT a huge and nasty loughey spat directly in the faces of REAL soldiers? 

There is no low too low for you.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 16, 2012)

coven?


----------



## old navy (Aug 16, 2012)

Barb said:


> Ar you all going to pretend that this "reality show" is NOT a huge and nasty loughey spat directly in the faces of REAL soldiers?
> 
> There is no low too low for you.



I spent 26 years as a "real" soldier, actually Navy Corpsman, and the prior military on the show did their time as well. The celebrities are playing for military and law enforcement charities.

If you don't like the show, don't watch it.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 16, 2012)

old navy said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Ar you all going to pretend that this "reality show" is NOT a huge and nasty loughey spat directly in the faces of REAL soldiers?
> ...






Yeah, I don't get why people are so outraged over it... 

From what I saw, it didn't seem like a glorification of war or a glorification of violence, but more a glorification of service and an appreciation for what a soldier endures...





> "Stars Earn Stripes," NBC's military-themed reality competition show in which celebrities compete in a series of physical challenges ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## old navy (Aug 16, 2012)

yep


----------



## Barb (Aug 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



It's a fucking CARTOON of what our military deals with, where actors, who are perfectly able to ENLIST are shown pretending to go through what our real military deal with on a daily basis, reducing their service to our country to a video game, worse, a game show. 

But hey, support that shit. You're despickable.


----------



## Barb (Aug 16, 2012)

old navy said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Ar you all going to pretend that this "reality show" is NOT a huge and nasty loughey spat directly in the faces of REAL soldiers?
> ...



Whore


----------



## old navy (Aug 16, 2012)

Barb said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



Go take your meds dumbass.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 16, 2012)

Barb said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > old navy said:
> ...



First, actual military people are doing this with them. Each star gets a "buddy" who has either military or police experience. 

Second:


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink (Aug 16, 2012)

I just wish they wouldn't try to portray teh show as "the real deal" because...its not.


----------



## Barb (Aug 17, 2012)

martybegan said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 17, 2012)

It's just OK as entertainment but it's all in a good cause. Real money for good charities. 

Hell, it's NBC honoring our troops and what they do for us. Enjoy it while it last. In a handful of months President Romney will be sworn in and Hollywood (and the rest) will be back to demeaning our soldiers and "anti-war" protesters will be back in style.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 17, 2012)

I wasn't going to watch this stupid show, but I am tempted to now that I know it upsets a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 18, 2012)

Barb said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...







  Aww..Aren't you sweet...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3Z2MP8vMWU]That&#39;s Despicable - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 19, 2012)

I liked it.

Destruction IS physically demanding.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 19, 2012)

Barb said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



I think I hit a nerve.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> They are progressives and progressives hate soldiers.....No wonder they hate the show...



I seved 6 years, how many years have you served.


----------



## daveman (Aug 19, 2012)

Barb said:


> Ar you all going to pretend that this "reality show" is NOT a huge and nasty loughey spat directly in the faces of REAL soldiers?
> 
> There is no low too low for you.


----------

